# Black Friday, Cedar Key 11-26-10



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I was recoperating in my lazy boy,( from turkey day), when I got a call from a buddy of mine saying, "hey man we are going fishing tomorrow and we had a couple guys back out cause the seas are calling 2 to 4ft. and they didn't want to be chumming the waters with all the turkey thay have eaten, and also informed me that he and the other two guys were going to dive a couple times and try and shot some hogfish to go along with the groupers we would be catching. So what the hell I didn't have any other plans so I agreed and met up the next morning with them and rode out in some pretty dicey seas. It was definitely 4footers with some 6's mixed in but by the time we made it to our first spot it had calmed down to 2 to 3ft. and got even better as the day went on, almost flat by noon. 
We bumped around from spot to spot bring in gags and the occasional mango snapper, with 7 of us on board (5 adults, 2 kids) we were able to get our limit very easily of gags, and the divers got there limit of hogfish within a couple of dives. The red grouper were all just short of being legal.  I'm glad I got the call cause it turned out to be a great day on the water. I didn't get a lot of pics but heres a couple.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dang. bunch of quality fish


----------

